# Thankful for the blower today



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My driveway is an honest 1/4 mile long, and my big idea for this winter was to get an ATV with a plow to keep it clear. Of course I kept my trusty Honda as a backup, and today I was very thankful that I did. 

We got about 17" of snow. And while I could push through it with my 60" plow, the snow banks created were too much to move. So the best I could do was a 5' wide path most of the way up the driveway, and that just doesn't cut it. Fired up my cheapie-powered blower and she steadily ate those big drifts that my plow couldn't touch. 

Here's my wife giving it a shot:






And it slowly chewing up a drift as tall as the bucket.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the repowered hs624 is doing excellent work, thanks for sharing


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that thing does an excellent job


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty happy with it so far, with the purchase cost and all the parts I'm about $350 into it. I really enjoy using it, much more than the Troy-Bilt 3090XP I had in Wisconsin.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Is that a Predator 212 cc on there? That goes through stuff a LOT faster than my HS624 will! Do you have a link to your repower? That's the problem with plowing - you run out of room to push the stuff.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

dhazelton said:


> Is that a Predator 212 cc on there? That goes through stuff a LOT faster than my HS624 will! Do you have a link to your repower? That's the problem with plowing - you run out of room to push the stuff.


Yup, that's the Predator 212. Needed a set of pulleys from Tractor Supply and it bolted right up. The videos may be a little misleading, the snow we got was about as light and fluffy as it gets. Still took a lot of effort to move, but not as much as if it were the heavy, wet stuff we see when it's warmer. 

Here is my thread from last year with the details of the install. I have lots of pics, but they're spread out throughout the thread. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/8801-just-got-624-have-some-questinos.html


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks. As much as I bemoaned Harbor Freight when they opened near me they allow a regular guy to have affordable tools that without he would be forced to pay the $70-$90 an hour for fixes on equipment. I put that Predator engine on a Troy Bilt Pony tiller I picked up with an engine that had no head for $15 - I don't have reverse but I don't care. Pulleys went on like they were made for it. It even used the same belts. 

I think I need to check on my augurs now to make sure they aren't seized. I know one isn't as it just broke a shear pin. Cheers!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

dhazelton said:


> Is that a Predator 212 cc on there? That goes through stuff a LOT faster than my HS624 will! Do you have a link to your repower? That's the problem with plowing - you run out of room to push the stuff.


The Predator 212cc is easily more powerful than an 8hp Tecumseh. Take a look at my Predator 212cc re-powered snow blower going through the (EOD) end of the driveway pushed up snow like it is not even there. 

Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor Freight ...


----------



## BruceD_500 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was pretty thank full for my new (to me) HS621 today. We got hammered last night. I was coming in at night from a long road trip and didn't realize just how much snow we got. 
If not for my little Honda I'd have had a very bad day today


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks good Bruce! 

I've seen a lot of folks out shoveling in the last week, and with each scoop I'm thankful I have a better way!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

We got about 10 inches of heavy snow today and my HS928TAS performed like a champ. It was a real mix -- about 4 inches of powder, followed by about 4-5 hours rain and sleet that added weight and formed a shell, then another 3 inches of wet snow, then more powder as the temps dropped into the teens. Amazing the way this machine tracks through plowed banks and ridges. My wheeled machine would not have been able to do this, or would have required a lot more work on my part.


----------

